# Why men have better friends



## Halo (Feb 28, 2008)

Why men have better friends.

*Friendship between women: *  A woman didn't come home one night. The next morning she told her husband that she had slept over at a friends house. The man called his wife's 10 best friends. None of them knew anything about it.


*Friendship between men:*  A man didn't come home one night. The next morning he told his wife that he had slept over at a friends house. The woman called her husbands 10 best friends, 8 of which confirmed that he had slept over, and 2 said that he was still there.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Why men have better friends.
> 
> *Friendship between women: *  A woman didn't come home one night. The next morning she told her husband that she had slept over at a friends house. The man called his wife's 10 best friends. None of them knew anything about it.
> 
> ...


LOLOL


----------

